# Renamed: Proud mummy moments



## tinkabells

Was just thinking, as claire said miss sharing with fob or just someone maybe we can be those someone's so we share everything from it being small to something big, what ya reckon? xxx


----------



## suzanne108

Deffo :flower:

Lola for the last couple of days has been learning how to hold a toy...and is desperate to get it into her mouth! She looks so cute, just doesn't have the co-ordination right yet!

(Is this the kinda thing you mean? :blush:) 

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yep this is totally what i meant,any little or big thing others would share with OH or FOB xxx


----------



## jamielou

Ohh this is a good idea! :) Today Archie has mastered if he slams his hands down on his high chair it makes a racket so I've had that all day lol :)


----------



## KaeRit21

awwww fab idea Tinks, babe!

well, Ellis has figured out that the music on the jumperoo only goes if he does! :D

he's also been trying to pull himself up into a sitting position, hates lying down or reclining!. 

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

aww, I put the seat part on the buggy yesterday, just to try out. She still fits in the carrycot but not for much longer, yet looks so dinky and tiny in the seat part, i dont know if shes too little for it? might take a pic and show u all. 

Shes started to sleep holding her dummy in her mouth its so cute!


----------



## expecting09

Kacie went into the seaty part of hers at about Ava's age, as long as it lies pretty flat I think it's ok :thumbup:

Kacie rolled over this morning :D So proud :happydance:


----------



## lou_w34

My mum got to hear Scarlett laugh today :cloud9:
It was the longest and loudest laugh shes done yet!

She was cracking up! all i was doing was saying boo lol

xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

aw i love it its great eh!


----------



## tinkabells

Hollie got onto her hands and knee's now and has managed to move her hands but not her back legs yet!!!
And my mum heard hollie saying dada all day today!!!xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww this is such a great idea. James has learnt to get his feet into his mouth to suck his toes. And he says 'ma-ma' 'dad-dad' 'naaa' and 'baaaa' lol.


----------



## purpledahlia

aw thats adorable when they suck their toes!! piccy piccy!


----------



## littlekitten8

Lol will have to get one and try to upload it x


----------



## p3rox

Just wanted to say i think this is a really lovely idea for a thread! :thumbup: You all sound so proud of your gorgeous clever babies, I can't wait to share all these first things with you all! :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

not long to go! :yipee:


----------



## suzanne108

Awww I was saying yesterday I can't wait for Lola to start grabbing her feet :D

Lola slept from 9 til 3 last night which is a breakthrough :happydance: I actually had sleep!!!


----------



## bloodbinds

Great idea! I love hearing about everyone's LOs!


Bella is off to the doctors in an hour, she has an infection in both her eyes :-(
I've already been twice and they've told me it will go on it's own and she's fine, but at the weekend her eye have got REALLY red and sore and she keeps trying to scratch them out! So today i am demanding they do something about it!


----------



## jamielou

Aww bloodbinds i don't blame you for keep going on, i hope her eyes get better!

The grabbing toes thing is cute girlies, Archie has an obsession with it since about 5 months, i swear his got his whole foot in his gob before!


----------



## tinkabells

Hollie is mastering getting on her knees and and now just sits on her knees and kinda jumps up and down if that makes sense, she looks so cute doing it xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Ok so as promised I finally managed to get some pics! Also including some pics of James in his first set of proper PJs tonight hehe.
 



Attached Files:







james 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









james feet 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









me and james 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhhhh james is so cute! I cant wait till scarlett can suck her toes!



Anyways she was in her jumperoo this morning and ive never seen her jump so much! Shes also figured out that if she turns she can see all the toys lol

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Awww such a cutie xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

awww how cute is he??


ellis neeeearly rolled over i got wayyyy excited!!!

hes also started a new "hmmmmmmhmmmmmm" noise that he does constantly :D

has found his toes and keeps trying to grab them but cant bend himself quite far enuff to get them in to his chops, but its sooo cute :)

xxx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hehe bless. You wait...soon he will be rolling like a pro and trying to crawl! Then your in trouble lol. James can now get on his knees and is trying to commando crawl.


----------



## tinkabells

Its official, hollie now crawls everywhere, gotta keep me eyes on her 24/7 now!!! Or away she goes!!!
She is also trying to pull herself up on the sofa so she can stand!!!xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh my god, had to share this with you, Hollie just pulled herself up onto the sofa and i managed to capture it!!! She's 7 months now xxx

https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/004.jpg


----------



## sweetlullaby

Awwww how cute are Hollie and James!!

I can't wait til the sucking the toes stage :D We've mastered how to take a dummy out of mummy's mouth (the handle in my mouth) and put it slowly with effort into his own mouth....oh and we can use a beaker cup by ourselves :D:D more spills than drinks but he's getting there slowly!


----------



## littlekitten8

Aww go Hollie!! James has learned a new trick. He can blow raspberries lol.


----------



## tinkabells

Hollie's 1st bottom tooth has come through and since sat even she has been chuffling along the sofa when she stands, so she's standing and walking holding onto the sofa!!!!

And has learnt to clap xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Hollie!!!


----------



## KaeRit21

go hollie!!!


well....ellis now blows rasberrys at me constantly and can sit up all by himself :D:D. we've mastered juice from his baby cup too rather than his bottle. :)


xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well done Ellis!!!xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

sorry got well excited about this today....Lil Dude can roll on to his tummy...and i SAW him do it!!!!! doesnt quite know what to do once hes round but he gets there now! wooohooo, i have a clever babba!! xx


----------

